

Doing more with the +1 button, more than 4 billion times a day - bond
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/08/doing-more-with-1-button-more-than-4.html

======
citricsquid
"Daily views" is a bad metric to measure this sort of thing and to me implies
they don't have impressive _interaction_ figures so they're picking the
biggest number they have. The only thing that "daily views" proves is that
some large sites have chosen to use it, but this is supposed to be about
_user_ adoption.

------
nextparadigms
I think it's a good move that they are making +1's shareable. At first I
thought I wouldn't want to be spammed by +1's, but if they aren't shared, then
there isn't much point to them anyway, is there? And it might not be so bad.
But are they going to make +1-ing a 2-click action, instead of one? I'm not
sure what to think about that yet.

------
chunkyslink
I find it remarkable that google insist on blogging about a service (google+)
that is only available to the limited few.

It leaves a sour taste in ones mouth.

'Look at this cool thing' - (that you can't use).

~~~
paulirish
I think GMail had a similar very long-lived invite-only sign-up mechanism. I'm
sure part of it is you don't want to join a social network thing with zero
social connections.

If anyone needs to get in, plenty of invites left here: <http://goo.gl/WTu3Y>

------
saukrates
This is the feature I've been waiting for to really increase my use of G+.

+1

------
wccrawford
I +1'd that page and nothing new happened. I'm disappointed.

~~~
sorbus
"We're rolling out sharing and +snippets globally over the next week, but if
you’d like to try the new +1 button now, you can join our Google+ Platform
Preview."

~~~
wccrawford
That's got it. Good eye!

